# A day at Darling downs Zoo



## Ozzie Python (Feb 6, 2010)

Went out for a look at Darling Downs Zoo today. I would encourage anyone who lives in SE Qld to go for a drive and check it out. It's not as big as Aust Zoo etc but still a good day out and the guys who run it are more than happy to have a chat about anything.

Not much was active in the heat of the day but the Lions are well worth the trip, i believe they are getting some white lions in over the next few months too.

Lots more animals than what i took pics of but these are the ones that turned out.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 6, 2010)

some more.......


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 6, 2010)

and then.........


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 6, 2010)

still more coming


----------



## Bricked (Feb 6, 2010)

hey whats wrong with the iguanas tail?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 6, 2010)

last lot of lions. these animals are amazing to see, photo's don't do any justice of how big and powerfull they are. They each eat 25kg of meat a day, and we complain about prices of rodents.........


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 6, 2010)

definately last one, this is a 20yo lioness used in movies. absolute sook, look at the zoo keeper with his hands in her mouth to show us her teeth.


----------



## DonnB (Feb 6, 2010)

Green Iguanas can drop there tails, not as easy as other lizards but they can. So i would say that is what has happened.


----------



## ZooYouthBen (Apr 28, 2010)

*Hi All*

Hey,
Sorry to bump an Old topic, found this while browsing the net for photos from work, and found photos of me uploaded!

Re: Green Iguana, her name is Flipper she came to us from the Australian Reptile Park, story is she got in a fight with a male, who bit her tail clean off! 
She will be intergrated with our 3 young green iguana later this week.

If you have any questions I am more than happy to answer them.

Ben
Keeper 
Darling Downs Zoo


----------

